# Beauty and Grooming Cartoons



## Meanderer (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2020)

Beauty Products - for women, and for men (exactly the same, but with _turbo_ added).


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Wren (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

^^^^^  Oh RR!  ... that so reminds me of an episode of Big Bang Theory ..


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> ^^^^^  Oh RR!  ... that so reminds me of an episode of Big Bang Theory ..


Hhahahaha, it sure does!


----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Haha!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2020)

Not!! LOL!
Or worse yet...the home perm!


----------



## CeeCee (May 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

*I am most ready for the salons to reopen.

*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2020)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2020)




----------

